

Ask HN: Are there any Good Movies about StartUps? - mannylee1

I watched the movie "August" last week and was wondering if there are any other movies about StartUps.  If you have any to suggest, please list them below.
======
rms
Two feature length documentaries about Bubble-era startups:

Startup.com (about GovWorks -- they had the contract to process parking
tickets for NYC parking tickets but they of course blew it with their
extravagant spending)

E-Dreams (about Kozmo.com (RIP). haven't seen this, if anyone has it I would
like to borrow/buy/digitally share it) The first 8 minutes are free here.
[http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1283742294319360518&...](http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1283742294319360518&ei=CnLMSI_EMIjk-
AGot-zFAg&q=e-dreams&vt=lf) )

~~~
bootload
_"... E-Dreams (about Kozmo.com (RIP). haven't seen this ..."_

I've got this on disc. Gritty story of how a delivery Startup failed to take
into account the costs of doing so. It's worth the look just to see how they
blow the $200M+ dollars in funding ~
<http://www.kosmo.com/blogs/TimsBlog/2004/04/28.html> More details here ~
<http://twopointouch.com/2006/07/14/1999-and-all-that/>

~~~
shafqat
The most interesting thing about this link is the fact that some random dude
had the kosmo.com URL all along. Why didnt Kozmo (the company) buy it up?

------
amrithk
There's an interesting series on Hulu.com called Startup Junkies. It's about a
startup called Earth Class mail. There are only about 7-8 episodes on it but I
found it to be very interesting

~~~
vlad
Seconded.

------
dmz
<http://www.boondogglefilms.net/aardvarkd.php> is something similar, though
doesn't quite classify as a startup movie. Nevertheless it is interesting
(features PG, Joel etc.)

------
mnaganov
"Revolution OS" (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revolution_OS>) --- is a great
movie about Linux and FSF, and it also features a story about "Cygnus
Solutions" startup.

------
paraschopra
Download: The True Story of Internet by Discovery Channel

